# Daytona Beach



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Will be fishing Daytona beach from the 26-29th with a couple buddies. Advice on what to catch and how to catch them? I usually fish the gulf of mexico on the piers (navarre) and i haven't been surf fishing in a while. 
Tackle consists of Penn 360 slammer, 704z, and 706z?


----------



## rydabyk (Jun 8, 2008)

I lived in the Daytona Beach area, actually, Ormond Beach, back in the 70's and we consistently caught whiting and bluefish but that was about it. Of course that was before the net ban. If you can, go up to Ormond Beach and fish where the old fishing pier was. At low tide the bridge pilings are still noticable and provide some nice structure. The Pier was damaged by Hurricane Dora in the mid 60's, it took the end of the pier off and then Hurricane David damaged it in the 70's and it was never rebuilt.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Go to some tackle stores and try Sebastian Inlet in the evenings.
Bucktail jigs and some Bomber Long A Magnums.


----------

